# Hi New to FF!



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all,

At last i dont feel alone anymore, im sure this site is going to keep me sane. My dh and I have been ttc for ten years. We have a ds who is 11 years old and we are very blessed to have him. Our family also includes 2 dogs (Golden retrievers), 2 budgies and 2 tortoises, the neighbours really love us. Everyone at work seems to be pg right now and they dont know we have been trying this long, they just keep saying dont you want another one. An only child is a lonely child  (if only they knew!!!. Our story is similar to a lot of peoples on here with failed treatments and a lot of surgery etc(apart from endo its unexplained infertility)  Reading peoples stories on here really gives you hope and makes you more determined to not give up on your dream. thank you ff for giving us all hope!!   Best of luck guys and gals..


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi gabrielle  

Welcome to FF.

I'm hosting a Secondary Infertility Chat tonight at 8pm in The Snug chatroom.

You'll be very welcome there.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## honeyprincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi gabrielle

Welcome!

You are definatly not alone!!

Only a few family members know our situation, so I get those comment alot from most people ' dont you want anymore' or 'when are you having another one'.... Im awful though, I actually pretent i dont want anymore yet! Although inside im screaming 'YES I WANT MORE, BUT WE CANT'!!! 

pop in to the secondary daily chat thread!

take care
love Laura xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Thanks for the reply and sorry for late response, im not sure you will get this as im still getting used to the posting thing. Not quite sure how to chat on the daily thread too but will give it a go. 
By the way im always screaming too and its mostly out than in, my dh tries to reassure and says to me all the time sometimes people just dont have an understanding of what they have never experienced or been through. 

Anyway take care and thanks again for understanding xx


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

welcome aboard. 
I'm Sarah 26 and have been ttc my second-DP first for 21 months now.
I have ds 8 from previous relationship. 
I'm the same as laura when it comes to people asking questions, i say I'm not ready or why ruin a good thing,if only they knew. 

Chatting in the daily thread is the same as in here, just jot down anything you wanna chat about and we all have a natter. Share photos etc. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Gabrielle
Welcome to FF and you have come home as we all feel the same.
Luckily or not most people know our situation and i only get that dreaded question occassionally but recently I have been saying - you could not have asked a worse question - and not even fill them in with all the gory details.
Sorry you have had such a journey too and 10 years is a long time, I am not sure why some of us have to suffer this pain and others breeze through it and its true until it happens to you - one cannot imagine the heartache.  I wish you luck and keep posting on here (secondary if daily thread) you can post as often or as little as you want.
take lots of care and good luck
love
susie


----------

